# Salsa Stainless Steel cag + HydroFlask 40oz?



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Salsa Stainless Water Bottle Cage - Modern Bike
So I am looking at snagging one of these cags for the other side of the fork leg. Currently I have a Iris Cage on the other side with a 27oz Klean Kanteen bottle.

Anyways I hear that the Salsa cage can be bent out to fit larger bottles, what are your experiences with this?

Amazon.com : Hydro Flask Insulated Stainless Steel Water Bottle, Wide Mouth, 40-Ounce, Lychee Red : Sports Water Bottles : Sports & Outdoors
This is the bottle in question.

I don't need a anything cage and would avoid it if I can. I do wish King would release their manything cage though.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a topeak modula cage, they can adjust width and height for your needs.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

I have both of these cages, yes you can bend both cages to fit your bottle. I used 2 large zipties, and a piece of an old tube between cage and down tube. Do not know how well it works on a thinner fork blade. Salsa cage is now on a stem, to hold my coffee. On the thin stem it moves a little. The ziptie tube setup was more secure on the thicker cannondale down tube.

Use care the cage does not rotate into your spokes and cause you to do an endo


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

A much better alternative to the Topeak Modula imo is the BBB Fueltank Xl, far sturder construction, cheaper and comes with a removeable quick release bottle cap grabber, I just removed mine and I use them with ease for 1.5l Aluminium water bottles, I have 3 on my bike!


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Another plus for the BBB XL Fueltanks.
I use them to haul my 1.5 litre Nalgenes or alternatively 1.5 litre coke bottles.
I have to remove the top clips for the Nalgenes but simply utilise a strap when I remember to pack it.
My Nalgenes have never threatened to fall out when I"ve forgotten the strap but I ride pretty slow compared to many.

BBC-15 - Bottle cages - BBB


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Velo Orange just announced their Mojave cage. It fits a 40 Oz keen kanteen or 32 oz Nalgene. Might be too big?

Mojave Water Bottle Cage


----------

